# Very cool 20"



## rlhender (Mar 2, 2015)

Any help on what make this trike is, it has a 20" front wheel. I am also looking for what ever is missing off the front nose

Thanks


----------



## bike (Mar 3, 2015)

guessing 
gendron toledo sold under many brands like american national
http://www.tricyclefetish.com/gendron.php?osCsid=0150beea9da4a0fce074b3815e9018f1


----------



## bricycle (Mar 3, 2015)

Way Kool!


----------



## Crazybikelady (Mar 3, 2015)

Agree....WAYYYY COOL!


----------



## cr250mark (Mar 4, 2015)

Very Sleek Trike.  Very Cool !!!


----------

